# Sucks being the skinny guy ...



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Speaking of contorting, faucet change out this past saturday, itty bitty cabinet door. Unable to loosen the nuts, had to tear the old one down from the top, break the washers from underneath, cut the hot side away so I could pull it up cause they wouldn't pull up together, then pried the cold side up.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

It would suck even more to be a big guy and have no one else to make squeeze under there. I always wonder how some of the guys I see at the supply house are able to get into some of the tight spaces.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Don't those things come with a new pop up assembly?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Hillside said:


> Don't those things come with a new pop up assembly?


Yes, but it is a bar sink, it would have needed a new Jr. Duo bar sink strainer. HO did not want to spend $ since there were no leaks on the under cabinet piping, just the faucet.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Grinder being the tool of choice?

Gotta love those jobs! But, hey looks great in the end!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

OpenSights said:


> Grinder being the tool of choice?
> 
> Gotta love those jobs! But, hey looks great in the end!


Hacksaw. Didn't want to take a chance of damaging the marble top. New blade makes short work of brass.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I like it when they are plastic nuts and all the ears are snapped off. Torch and a Harbor Freight flat head screwdriver... if they were always that easy.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

A small hole saw with the pilot bit removed works great for those stuck nuts. Not sure it would have helped you here though.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Green Country said:


> A small hole saw with the pilot bit removed works great for those stuck nuts. Not sure it would have helped you here though.


Hmm, good idea, never though of that. I was pretty lucky that the washers were in bad shape and broke fairly easy. I will have to remember this for next time it comes up. Would probably chew up that rust and scale pretty quick.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Green Country said:


> A small hole saw with the pilot bit removed works great for those stuck nuts. Not sure it would have helped you here though.


great technique. Thx


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

chonkie said:


> Hacksaw. Didn't want to take a chance of damaging the marble top. New blade makes short work of brass.


You mean "cultured marble?"


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

rwh said:


> You mean "cultured marble?"


I noticed that too. Sometimes you just have to say "Oh my word!"...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

rwh said:


> You mean "cultured marble?"


:thumbup:


----------

